# Who could have been in the Fellowship of the Ring ?



## William Amos (Mar 16, 2003)

Fellowship of the Ring meaning the 9 companions.

Frodo was obviously the First. But actually Bilbo volunteered. "Bilbo the silly started this whole thing and Bilbo ought to finish it, or himself".


At the End of the Council of Elrong only TWO had been picked. Frodo and his faithful sidekick Sam.

Later when they are talking the next day Gandalf stays "I think I shall come" 

Later Aragorn tells Frodo that he is going and Boromir too. And Gimili is in for Dwarves and Legolas for Elves.

The Final Debate is over the last two to join. Elrond states. "Maybe I can find some as in my household" To which Gandalf later replies "Glorfindal cannot open up th road of fire by the power within him"

So we know from these talks Glorfindal was a candidate (atleast in Gandalf's mind).

But when Elrond made that comment about "two members of his household" I got impression he was talking about his sons Elladan and Elrohir.


So try to configure the Fellowship based on who could been involved. 

The original 9.

Bilbo
Glorfindal
Elladan
Elrohir
Halbarad 

So what could be an interesting grouping of the fellowship ?


----------



## Eliot (Mar 16, 2003)

I think it might be interesting if you took out Merry and Pippin (yes, I know, they made the story very cool), and put in Elladan, and Elrohir.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 16, 2003)

I'd like to have seen Radagast included, with maybe one of the sons of Elrond. Glorfindel would be great to watch in battle (imagine him in Moria!), but I always got the impression from Gandalf's remark that he would be too tempted to flash his Elvish power at the wrong moment and give away the Company.

The hope of the Company was in secrecy, rather than overt power.


----------



## pgt (Mar 18, 2003)

What an interesting 'what if' question. Who was on the 'long list' so to speak?

How about a complete list of 'potential' candidates? Basically anyone in attendance at the council or abiding at or in the reasonable vicinity of Rivendell to be at least potential conscripts, er, volunteers in theory.

Since Radagast was a non show and his whereabouts generally unknown except perhaps southern Mirkwood - I'm not sure I'd count him as a candidate. 

Tom B. might in theory be a candidate - an odd one and perhaps not a good choice but in theory he 'could' have been asked to join perhaps.

Excellent mention of Elronds two sons. They certainly would have been candidates.

Glorfindal - sure. In fact I would have given him good odds (though obviously Legolas, the dark horse from nowhere took that prize) to have been sent on this mission since we had already invested time in his character development at this stage. (I've never been satisfied w/ his no show later when the Dunedain and the Elrond bros appeared).

I think Gimli was pretty much it for dwarves as the others were probably too elderly to be considered viable candidates.

For men, I dont' recall any others were in attendance besides Aragorn and Boromir (and why was he, the known heir to the ruling of Gondor traveling w/o at least some sort of companions anyway). 

How about other candidates?


----------



## Arda's Bane (Mar 18, 2003)

No even if Tom B wanted to go which he of cource didnt he wouldnt be a candidate as he had no power outside of his woods.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pgt _
> *and Boromir (and why was he, the known heir to the ruling of Gondor traveling w/o at least some sort of companions anyway).
> *



He was looking for an answer to his brother and his riddle that troubled them in their dreams, Isuldurs bane, halfling forth shall stand etc. No one went with him because Faramir was supposed to go but Boromir went by himself


----------



## William Amos (Mar 18, 2003)

Well there is a "What if"

What if Faramir had gone instead of Boromir ? remember he had the dream TWICE while boromir only had it ONCE.

And didnt think of Radagast. AS I recall they sent messengers to Lothlorien at the time between council ending and fellowship setting out. They visited Rhosghoebel and didnt find him there. But what if he had been ?

I included Halbarad as it was stated I think that rangers helped search for information about the destruction of the ringwraiths.

I doubt Erestor (head of Elrond's household) would have gone, nor Elrond. Hmm what was the name of the Elf from Lindon ? Cirdan's messenger ?

Of Course if you wanted to be far fetched could say Arwen. Would have made the LOTR movie very interesting to say the least lol.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 18, 2003)

*Bilbo*

Would it not have been great if Bilbo had joined the fellowship.

To see Bilbo on the road again would have been great.

I always hoped Tolkien would have written a tale about Bilbo's return journey to Dale.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 18, 2003)

> Of Course if you wanted to be far fetched could say Arwen



Arwen didn't exist when the Fellowship was created. Neither did Faramir. 

The Fellowship was changed a lot of times by Tolkien. My view is that the finished product was the best, except maybe Glorfindel should've been kept, but I doubt whether Glorfindel/Gimli would've clicked like Legolas/Gimli.


----------



## Annushka (Mar 19, 2003)

I think that Radagast would make an interesting company. But Bilbo was too old for all those things. Pippin and Merry don`t just make the story cooler, they play a big role. You can`t leave them behind. The story wouldn`t be complete without them.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Arwen didn't exist when the Fellowship was created. Neither did Faramir.
> *



Yes but the point is _what if?_, what if Faramir and Arwen had been in Tolkiens mind at the time and they had been included in the fellowship


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by William Amos _
> *I doubt Erestor (head of Elrond's household) would have gone, nor Elrond. Hmm what was the name of the Elf from Lindon ? Cirdan's messenger ?
> *



I believe that you are referring to Gildor.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 19, 2003)

*More the nine*

Hey guys

Correct me if I'm wrong, but know one said there had to be nine. I think it would have been cool to have all of them come. They definatly could have used more elves than just Legolas.


----------



## Eliot (Mar 19, 2003)

I think Gandalf, Elrond or somebody said that there should be nine in the fellowship, because of the nine Black Riders.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 19, 2003)

*Pip and Merry*



> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *I think that Radagast would make an interesting company. But Bilbo was too old for all those things. Pippin and Merry don`t just make the story cooler, they play a big role. You can`t leave them behind. The story wouldn`t be complete without them. *



I agree that the FOTR wouldn't be the same without Pip and Merry. After all, Frodo might not have escaped the orcs right before Borimer got shot if it wasn't for their devertion.

"Hey, it's working! I know it's working! Run!"


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

> I agree that the FOTR wouldn't be the same without Pip and Merry. After all, Frodo might not have escaped the orcs right before Borimer got shot if it wasn't for their devertion.


Sabeen are you speeking of the book or movie?
In the book the Orcs want as little fighting as possible so when they capture Merry and Pippin they make a run for it. They didn't know how many Hobbits there were so they didn't waste time looking for more when they got two in their possesion.
Merry and Pippin are important because they bring news of the outside world to Treebeard, which leads to the Entmoot, which leads to the destruction of Isengard.

The only change to the Fellowship I would make is Glorfindel for Legalos. But really I like the way it is.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *I think Gandalf, Elrond or somebody said that there should be nine in the fellowship, because of the nine Black Riders. *



Makes sence now. Thanks


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 19, 2003)

*movie*

I was talking about the movie. I have yet to read the books but I will ASAP. They are on reserve at the library. With the movies becoming popular, more people are reading the books.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

Understandable

I hope you enjoy the books when you finaly get to read them.


----------



## Link (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, Tolkien could have added another one or two people to the fellowship, but that would also mean more writing.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

Although Hobbits are good (in tolkien's books *grumble*) More Elves can only be a good thing...


----------

